

Power outages hit 600 million in India for second day - ghshephard
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/world/asia/power-outages-hit-600-million-in-india.html?_r=1&hp

======
ghshephard
"The failure on Tuesday affected roughly twice as many people as the massive
power outage the previous day, when the northern power grid failed and left
more than 300 million people without power for several hours. No official
reason for the Monday’s failure has been given, although some local news
reports pointed fingers at state governments which were overdrawing power."

600 Million - compare this to the 1.5 million users in California that were
impacted by controlled blackouts (that were also communicated in advance) of
2-3 hours during the California Electricity crisis (mostly driven by Enron's
market manipulation) of 2000/2001.

This is history happening.

